# simulation in matlab



## obied allah (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم الى كل من يعرف فى الماتلاب كيفية تمثيل الربوتات عليه 
نرجو منه الافادة ضرورى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أبريل 2011)

ماذا تريد أن تمثل بالضبط؟


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 مايو 2011)

can you explain where you want to use it in robot?


----------



## obied allah (12 مايو 2011)

انا عايز حد يقولى ازاى ادخل معادلات اطوال اللنكات وزوايا الوصلات وحركة اللنك ثم يقوم البرنامج بتحديد مكان الend effector


----------



## obied allah (13 مايو 2011)

قولت ومحدش سال فى ارجوكم افيدونى


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مايو 2011)

جرب هذا
http://petercorke.com/Robotics_Toolbox.html
لم أجربه، ولكن كنت قد عثرت عليه سابقا، وربما يفيدك
كذلك لا أعرف هل يجب استعماله من سيميولينك، أم يمكن من الماتلاب
جربه، ولو وجدته مفيدا، احك لنا عن تجربتك


----------



## obied allah (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا زملكاوى 
لكن هل تعرف ال puma robot انا عايز اعرف معادلاته وطريقة ادخالها على الماتلاب وتمثيل حركته على الماتلاب


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مايو 2011)

لم أسمع بهذا الروبوت، ولكن على الصفحة التي أرسلتها لك توجد صورة لتمثل هذا الروبوت
جرب صندوق الأدوات هذا فربما تجد فيه هذا الروبوت جاهزا


----------



## obied allah (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا ليك يا زملكاوى لكن فبن الناس التانية


----------

